# i raised money for a local shelter



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

I raised 100 dollors in my neighborhood today. Im walking two miles in the pooch parade with Elmer i hope he makes it all the way, he only made it around the block once this afternoon. :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome Carley  Great job. Give Elmer a big old hug for me too k


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome job, Carley!!! That is bangin. Best of luck to you and Elmer!!:clap::clap::clap::woof::woof:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

thank you all


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent job Carley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i went around the block and up one street and went to two houses.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Job Carley !!! Hugs to you and Elmer, love that handsome boy !


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent job Carley!! I'm so proud of you! Good luck to you and Elmer and give him a pat on the head for me!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Way to show some initiative Carley!!! You are to be commended and Elmer is to be rubbed on the belly Good stuff!!!


----------

